# found theater loungers locally *but what make* pics and ?? inside



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

so i found these motorized loungers locally. set of three, convertible to single and loveseat. any help identifying ?

also note in the pic the pillow tops can come off for a more contempo look.

http://www.carlpardue.com/guest/Gallery/Theater/loungers/PLUG.JPG
http://www.carlpardue.com/guest/Gallery/Theater/loungers/Profile.JPG
http://www.carlpardue.com/guest/Gallery/Theater/loungers/front.JPG
http://www.carlpardue.com/guest/Gallery/Theater/loungers/front_opt.JPG


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no idea what they are Carl but they sure look nice. And welcome to the Shack by the way! :wave:


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

thank you, im picking them up on friday this week..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The plug you show in the first picture looks like a European or non 120v plug are you over the big pond? Otherwise I doupt that the power recliners will work in North America.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The plug you show in the first picture looks like a European or non 120v plug are you over the big pond? Otherwise I doupt that the power recliners will work in North America.


nope im in NC 
the motors are dual voltage and will work here.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

got em in and working only 2 required a 3$ plug adapter. 
ladies and gents the 3 row 5hundy electric loungers  
(changed the config to single and loveseat)


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks great! Congratulations on a nice addition to your theater. Would like to see a couple more pictures.

What size screen do you have and what's your eye distance from the screen?


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

usrsld said:


> Looks great! Congratulations on a nice addition to your theater. Would like to see a couple more pictures.
> 
> What size screen do you have and what's your eye distance from the screen?


check my build thread out.


----------

